# FALL BRAWL: CAT Tourney Sat Sept 20th Toronto, OH



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Fall Brawl - Saturday Sept 20th 2014.
2 Man Team Tourney! $40 Per Team + $5 Big Cat pot
100% Payout! 1st, 2nd, 3rd place pays!

Hey guys, I'm hosting a local TEAM Catfish Tournament tomorrow on the Ohio River. Its located at 198 Market Street, Toronto, OH 43964 at a public boat ramp called Newburg Landing. For more information please call 740-275-6179.

Registration is from 6-6:30pm and weigh in is from 3-3:30am. Three fish combined weight, plus Big Cat pot. Boat and shore fisherman are welcome. Any species of catfish are eligible.

More information is located on our Facebook page, please check out Ohio Valley Catfish Challenge for details:
https://m.facebook.com/ohiovalley.catfishchallenge?_rdr


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

OFFICIAL RESULTS for the Sept 20, 2014 FALL BRAWL in Toronto, OH:

*BIG CAT WINNER: Team 420 - 18.2lbs Flathead

*1st - Team Red: 33.2lbs (Eric Tustin & Scott Webb)
*2nd - Team Hinkle: 22.4lbs (Steve Hinkle Jr. & Keith Wallace)
*3rd - Team Buddy/Keller: 21.6lbs (Buddy & Jeremy Keller)
4th - Team 420: 18.2lbs (Willie Putman & David Neely)
5th - Team No Names: 18.0lbs (Charlie Pitts & Jeremiah Bowser)
6th - Team Hannan: 14.6lbs (JD & Luke Hannan)
7th - Team River Rats: 11.0lbs (Todd Cottrell & Gary Jackson)
8th - Team Dragon Slayers: 8.2lbs (Marc Barilla & Tommy Byers)
---------------------------------------------
The following entries did not weigh fish:
-Team KNC Outdoors (Clinton Chesshir & Jim Manbeaver)
-Team Robbie & Jared (Robbie Lewis & Jared Pinkerton)
-Team Fishing Noob (Byrce Ferrell)
-Team Kidwell (Vern & Bob Kidwell)
-Team Nutz (Ron Smith & Dale Smith)
-Team A&J (Could not read the name sorry)
-A Team: (Adam Mason)
-Team David K. Hicks (Kyle McLain & Damion Blanon)

Thanks to everyone who attended for your support! We will have another Tournament in the spring once the river hits 65 degrees and the early season bite turns on! Hope to see you all again!


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Check out my new tournament page guys! Like the "Ohio Valley Catfishing" page for a chance to WIN a spool of Free 80lb braid! We will be having 3 events this season! The September "Fall Brawl" was a huge success in Toronto, Ohio and we want to continue to host cat tourneys in 2015 in Jefferson County, OH.
Help us spread the word! (Link below)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1593288550883983&tsid=0.5063288193196058&source=typeahead


----------

